# Can I substitute chili powder for chili paste? if so, how?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd like to try this recipe tonight but I don't have chili paste. Can I substitute chili powder and minced garlic? If so, what quantity? The recipe calls for 1 tsp chili paste with garlic. Thanks off to steam some brown rice!

SJ


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I start with a tsp or 2, and then go upward from there as needed.


----------

